# Who is the most beautiful man/woman?



## Ventress (Jul 30, 2006)

Searching the world over, the only two celebrities I can think of that seem to be the most beautiful of their sex are:

**Aishwarya Rai* _(Ah-sh-war-ee-ya/R-eye)_ a Bollywood actress from India. She's known so well throughout the world, but not in the U.S. In this video, she's being interviewed on the David Letterman show. Dave's so nervous, it's painfully obvious.






**Benjamin Rojas* _(Ben-hi-meen/Roh-hahs)_ from Argentina. He's a very popular actor in that country and in both Isreal and Hungary. He has yet to enter the U.S. entertainment industry.  Here's a clip of him in his latest TV show, "_Alma Pirata_," or "Pirate Soul."






Anyone else know of these two?


----------



## Rindy (Aug 11, 2004)

hmmm...dead or alive? If you include people people who have passed on, I'd have to say Sharon Tate or Gia Carangi. Both were flawless in their own ways. (I'm speaking strictly in terms of physical attributes).

:con Lenny Kravitz is a man I would consider beautiful.


----------



## brimontz (Nov 10, 2003)

The answer could be two people you've never heard of because they never went into the public eye.

Brian


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> Man: I don't know... whoever. Jonathan Rhys-Myers is extremely attractive.


Drella, I take it you are a Jonathan fan. If I remember correctly, didn't you have an avatar of him at one time or another. Anyway, I always thought he was attractive. I'm a fan of his too.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

brimontz said:


> The answer could be two people you've never heard of because they never went into the public eye.


If you want movie star looks just go to any college town. For every star who leads the charts on "Hottest" you'll find five students who are just as good.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> The most beautiful woman: Nastassja Kinski circa 1984.
> 
> Man: I don't know... whoever. Jonathan Rhys-Myers is extremely attractive.


heh....at first i though jonathan rhys-myers was the actor that played gimli in lord of the rings. ha.


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

> heh....at first i though jonathan rhys-myers was the actor that played gimli in lord of the rings. ha.


I did too...


----------



## VelvetElvis (Apr 29, 2006)

Atomic said:


> > heh....at first i though jonathan rhys-myers was the actor that played gimli in lord of the rings. ha.
> 
> 
> I did too...


Maybe John Rhys-Davies is a huge sex symbol in Wales, you never know...


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

<------ Catherine Zeta Jones.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## LilyFair (Nov 8, 2003)

Hypatia said:


> <------ Catherine Zeta Jones.
> 
> Have a nice day,
> Kelly


 :agree

And for men, I think Jude Law is gorgeous

But Ewan McGregor is my favorite actor. OMG Ewan! I love you!

ETA: Aishwarya Rai has beautiful eyes.

Also: If I think about people who have already died I think Cary Grant and Gene Tierney were amazing looking.


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

The most beautiful man I've ever seen isn't famous :nw 
or...wait maybe Mick Jagger in his younger years...

And for most beautiful woman I'd have to say Debbie Harry.


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

Most beautiful woman: Jennifer Connelly

Most beautiful man: I don't know, I get different crushes and change my mind a lot. Jensen Ackles is pretty beautiful.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

There are way too many beautiful women on this planet. It would be impossible for me to narrow it down to just one.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

LilyFair said:


> And for men, I think Jude Law is gorgeous


:agree LilyFair, you have good taste.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Perrap39 said:


> actually i prefer him NOT in drag


I prefer every one in drag.


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

woman-Roselyn Sanchez or Lucy Liu

man-Gael Garcia Bernal


----------



## mechagirl (Nov 12, 2003)

> And for men, I think Jude Law is gorgeous


right before he went all Hollyweird & shagging his kid's nanny I used to think he was exquisite! Actually I still think he's fine but Im not as into him as I used to be...

I agree about Nastassja Kinski, I was watching Cat People the other day & she is really beautiful even with the outdated hair/clothes she had in that film...

dead people-Grace Kelly, Audrey Hepburn, Montgomery Clift, Cary Grant, I could go on...


----------



## droplet (May 21, 2006)

Rudolph Valentino 
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0884388/photogallery

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## bb927 (Sep 16, 2006)

I dream of Channing Tatum of Step Up fame. :cuddle


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

As far as celebrities go I always thought Ekaterina Gordeeva was beautiful.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Samantha Mathis


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Keanu Reeves & JLo


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

Jolene Blalock is the hottest female celebrity ever.


----------



## tuna (Jun 25, 2006)

I agree with tewstroke. Gael Garcia Bernal is so phucken hot! Most celebrities don't do anything for me though. I prefer the looks of regular guys.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Chris Martin of Coldplay, Pierre of Simple Plan, Jake Gyllenhal, and Shane West (ER) 

If I liked girls it would be Pink or Amy Lee of Evanescence (She's beautiful)


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

tuna said:


> I agree with tewstroke. Gael Garcia Bernal is so phucken hot! Most celebrities don't do anything for me though. I prefer the looks of regular guys.


yes yes yes he is, and I don't even like guys. :lol

But he has the best lips and gorgeous eyes.


----------



## johnson8681 (Oct 23, 2005)

woman/ Natalie portman is the perfct woman. 
man / can't judge guys like that don't really know. if i had to take a guess mathew mcanehey he seems like a like a cool guy.


----------



## [email protected]_gym (May 6, 2005)

Women - Scarlet Johansson, Kate Winslet, Shania Twain. 
Men - Billy Gunn (Wrestler from WWE), Michael Jackson (80s).


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

*Women:* Adriana Lima, Natalie Portman and Liv Tyler

All women are really beautiful, its just I have a thing for dark hair women


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Keira Knightly
Mathew McConaughy

(I doubt I spelled those right.)



Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> I've never seen a Lord of the Rings film...


Don't worry, you didn't miss much. :b


----------



## UnseenShadow (Sep 26, 2004)

Woman: Mila Kunis (from That 70's show), Elisha Cuthbert

Man: Jared Leto and Johnny Depp


----------



## beanman80 (Oct 11, 2006)

*hmmmmm*

most beatiful woman.......hard to say

I think Ashley Judd is one of the most beatiful women out there....I know she is older but I like older women anyways :nw

scarlett johannsen, katherine zeta jones  , kate beckinsale,kate winslet,jessica alba...too many


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

^ I'll second Kate Beckinsale and add reporter Lara Logan.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

I think Radha Mitchell is exquisite.



Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> That's true, and a lot of the reason that I feel like a complete misfit in college. There's one girl that I have classes with, I swear, she must have been hand-crafted by the Gods.


I know what you mean! There's one girl I'm semi-stalking because I think she's absolutely breathtaking.


----------



## shygirlxx (Sep 7, 2006)

I think Katharine McPhee is so pretty, I would die to look like her.


----------



## Message (Sep 20, 2006)

Most beautiful man: Elijah Wood or Cillian Murphy

I definitely like soft features.

I notice that all these men I find attractive all have odd names. I like Ewan McGregor quite a bit too. 

I don't know about most beautiful woman. I've never really paid much attention to female celebrities. Though I must agree Aishwarya Rai is stunning.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

I too noticed how beautiful Keira Knightley looks in the ads for the movie Pride and Prejudice...There is a Star Trek TNG episode that has a young Ashley Judd in it, she is simply adorable....Kate Winslet, Natalie Portman, and Scarlett Johansson are also very beautiful...I have always been attracted to Winona Ryder as well...


----------



## inactive (Sep 27, 2005)

grace kelly (the most beautiful woman ever), audrey tautou (natural beauty), and i like naomi watts too. then theres hundreds more but thats my top 3.


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

*Molly Henneberg*

As for men? um.... I really don't know. I'm a dude. I'm straight. I don't notice men.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I always thought Rudolf Nureyev was just beautiful.










And Tony Leung too










Cate Blanchett and Audrey Hepburn are both stunning.


----------



## conscious (Oct 14, 2004)

halle berry, jessica alba, rosario dawson.


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm not really in-tune with celebs, but putting in my two cents: \

Woman: Mia Sara








Men: Bruce Campbell, Julian Sands, Cillian Murphy (all I can think of I've crushed on)


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

Cillian Murphy and Elijah Wood are both gorgeous.


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

Priscilla Presley used to be a real beauty in her youth but now she's has enough plastic in her face to rival Micheal Jackson. Hideous. 

Today, i vote Monica Bellucci as the most beautiful celebrity on the planet...


----------



## Ventress (Jul 30, 2006)

Atomic said:


> Cillian Murphy and Elijah Wood are both gorgeous.


Right about THAT!!!!! :ditto


----------



## ozzie (Oct 22, 2006)

Charlize Theron is hot.


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

I think Taye Diggs is beautiful


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

starblob said:


> And Tony Leung too


I prefer this Tony Leung (same name, different person) :heart :mushy
If you guys don't know, he's the greatest living actor today. His eyes alone can act circles around every actor out there. Handsome too! :yes
























But for the population who's only familiar with Hollywood movies, I'm gonna say Kate Winslet (lovely and charming), and Hugh Jackman :mushy


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

If we are talking celebrities then I must say:

Women:Liv Tyler,Michelle Pfeiffer(or something like that) and Nicole Kidman.

Man:Jim Morrison,Jared Leto and Johnny Depp.


----------



## xBorn to endx (Oct 20, 2006)

Richey James Edwards is without a doubt THE most beautiful person I have ever seen......

as for females i would have to say Winona Ryder/Angelina Jolie


----------



## SkinnyPat (Mar 27, 2006)

Marisa Tomei...!

:nw










Tea leoni...! :kiss










As for handsome men... I sure wouldn't mind looking like a young Sean Connery:


----------



## woozy (Sep 10, 2006)

Catherine Bell


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I've always had a thing for Catherine Bell.


----------



## Skroderider (Oct 4, 2006)

Laura Bertram is absolutely the most beatiful woman. Sorry, an _Andromeda_ fan here :lol


----------



## estragon (May 18, 2006)

Gregoire Colin is gorgeous.










As is Isild Le Besco.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

WinterDave said:


> I too noticed how beautiful Keira Knightley looks in the ads for the movie Pride and Prejudice...There is a Star Trek TNG episode that has a young Ashley Judd in it, she is simply adorable....Kate Winslet, Natalie Portman, and Scarlett Johansson are also very beautiful...I have always been attracted to Winona Ryder as well...


Wow, Dave. Your list is completely identical to mine.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Cillian Murphy and Gael Garcia Bernal are absolutely beautiful. So are Angelina Jolie, Natalie Portman, and Aishwara Rai.


----------



## Maseur Shado (Jun 7, 2005)

Jamie Bamber (Apollo from Battlestar Galactica). Dear God, that man is eighty-five kinds of beautiful handsome. Damn!

Kate Winslet and Natalie Portman...also extremely, extremely gorgeous, in very different ways.

From the past, Grace Kelly and Rita Hayworth, and Princess Diana. (I was a major follower of her in the old days).


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

estragon said:


> As is Isild Le Besco.


Wow, couldn't agree more!


----------



## John_K (Aug 21, 2004)

..


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

...


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

the one who will take my life.


----------



## CavedIn (Oct 13, 2006)

Woman: Marilyn Monroe/Grace Kelly/Shirley Jones

Man: Farley Granger/Johnny Depp/Zach Galligan/Heath Ledger/Jake Gyllenhaal


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

Angelina is in a league of her own. It's totally unfair to compare anyone to her :lol

Peoples magazine said George Cloony is the most beautiful man. I disagree. I think Anderson Cooper should get that title!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2006)

removed


----------



## Mozzie (Jun 6, 2006)

Fell in love with Claudia Cardinale this past weekend.
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001012/photogallery


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

stellar said:


> Peoples magazine said George Cloony is the most beautiful man. I disagree. I think Anderson Cooper should get that title!


I agree, Anderson is really cute.

The most beautiful man:









The most beautiful woman:









Therefore, Labyrinth is the most beautiful movie in the world. And also the greatest.


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

Now
Scarlett Johansson
Rachel Weisz
Kate Winslet
Past
Lauren Bacall
Grace Kelly
Gene Tierney


----------



## Mozzie (Jun 6, 2006)

Not only beauty but true sex appeal:

Mr Ed


Hmm, or maybe Pamela Anderson? 

No, definately Mr Ed.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

I've resisted replying in this thread because I thought some people would make fun of my list but here goes anyway. 

Elizabeth Hurley (of course look at my avatar :lol )
Tina Fey (funny, intelligent, gorgeous. if someone ever asks me what kind of woman I'm looking for again, I'll just say someone like Tina Fey :lol :um )
Jennifer Connelly
Kirsten Dunst
Julianne Moore (I like red heads)
Kristin Davis
Jennifer Garner (everytime she smiles I'm floored because her smile is exactly like this one girl's smile I used to like)
Alyssa Milano
Lisa Loeb


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> Yeah, David Bowie is (in my opinion) the most attractive man that has ever lived. Especially when he's in drag.


Yes, he's so beautiful in a dress. 








Yow.


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

...


----------



## nes3 (Dec 4, 2006)

It's mostly personality.
Women-Scarlett Johansson, Britney Murphy
Men-Brad Pitt


----------



## conscious (Oct 14, 2004)

im really feeling rosario dawson these days.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

ohhhh such an ego.....just kidding.....(or am I)???.....I'd also put my pic up (excuses) but don't want to put all these other celebs to shame..(I'm ripped like a 13 year old girl)...sorry drella I'm an idiot....


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Jared Leto:

















































Angelina Jolie:


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

Francoise Hardy is amazing. Beautiful, and such a great singer.


----------



## theautumneffect (Jan 5, 2007)

Without a doubt, Adam Gontier (Three Days Grace).


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Jared Leto is a beautiful boy.

I've always had a thing for Cedric Bixler Zavala of the Mars Volta:










Elisha Cuthbert is a gorgeous girl:




























...and Sheri Moon Zombie


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

Rachel Weisz, lately I've been finding her to be incredibly beautiful, my current celebrity crush:


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

My mommy.


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

shyguy246 said:


> My mommy.


lol good answer.  
And I have to agree...my mom and sister are the most beautiful women I know. And I don't care if that sounds cheesy.


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

It's hard for me to choose but I took a good test on female faces and it came up Mischa Barton. I agree with that result. Here's the test.

It's hard to choose for men too. Um, I'll say Brad Pitt or George Clooney. Yeah it's a bit cliche but I like 'em.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Man: Jake Gyllenhaal
Woman: Keira Knightley


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I used to like Katie Melua i know only kids and gurlies have crushes on celebs but ssh.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

most beautiful man: martin henderson http://www.jrinla.com/movie-reviews/bride-and-prejudice/bp-darcy-intense.jpg

most beautiful woman: allesandra ambrosio, but that'll probably change


----------

